# Help with my John Doe setting



## lwhitehead (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi I need help with my John Doe setting and possable comic series inspired by Hellboy, but not on Supernatural magick and monsters, But Aliens and Super Science. 


John Doe is Human sized Grey Alien he is the chief agent for group that protect North America and Earth from Aliens and Super Science based in Area 51, so I need source info and books on Roswell 1947 crash, Area 51, and did Howard Huges have an Aircraft hanger in Area 51?.




LW


----------

